# Males Humping Males



## Mandybean (May 17, 2010)

I just recently introduced two 4 month old boys to two 2 month old boys, and the older ones wouldn't stop humping the younger ones! No blood was spilled, so I'm not overly worried, I just want to know what to look out for. They are still living in separate cages for now, but I'm worried that the younger ones won't have any peace when they do move in together. Will the older ones eventually stop trying to mate with the younger ones once the heirarchy has been established, or at least reduce the frequency of attempts?


----------



## thyme (May 25, 2009)

I have two males living together: one is almost a year, and the other one is about five months. When I first introduced them the older guy mostly did it to the younger, but now they both hump each other. Eh, it doesn't seem to bother either of them, but if they get too into it (like while I'm trying to sleep) I'll snap or clap to make them stop. They're good buddies now. I wouldn't worry too much about it - once they're used to each other and the younger boys are bigger, they ought to chill a bit.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yes its just a sign of dominance, and nothing to worry about. It will settle down as they all establish hierarchy in their group.


----------



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm going to kind of hijack this... my 4 month old girls do this as well. Is that okay?


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

I've always found it quite amusing, as long as no one is hurt obviously. The face of the disgruntled humpee always makes me laugh!


----------



## bentfish (May 31, 2010)

I have to agree here with Clarry


----------



## Jenefer (Jun 12, 2010)

Mine are brothers, the same age ... doinvg ... that, what do you think is the reasoning of this


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

Jenefer said:


> Mine are brothers, the same age ... doinvg ... that, what do you think is the reasoning of this


It's either a sign of dominance or sexual frustration. No worries. As long as they don't get carried away


----------



## margar (Apr 10, 2010)

I just noticed Pete trying to hump Frankie yesterday :
Will Pete eentually learn Frankie's not "that way" and give up?
I feel uncomfortable watching my previously sweet ratty boy attempt to rape his cagemate


----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

I know when males dogs hump one another it means dominence.... I wonder if it applies to rats


----------



## Lufitoom (Jul 14, 2010)

I am not a rat expert but I have worked in wildlife rehab and small animal rescue and transport. In most animals, this happens when one is trying to establish dominance over another and yes, it is normal for females to do this as well. Since I have seen this in many species, I would think it would probably be the same in our ratties.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Yep male or female... its a dominance thing for the most part.


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Yeh, it is dominance, with all of mine its usually just been a playful dominance, like mine dont just randomly start humping one and other, they'll usually be playing together and one just gets a bit too excited and humps the other. I think its a mixture of trying to be dominant and at the same time getting a bit over excited and sexually frustrated.


----------

